# weird feeding habits



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Well i adopted my betta from a friend of mine's family and it had eaten pellet food its whole life (2 years at that point). I was trying to be kind by tossing in a few bloodworm now and then before i fed him. He won't touch bloodworn, only Betta Bites, is this normal?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Yep that's normal, he's gotten used to what he eats. Keep trying to feed the different foods, variety is the spice of life.


----------



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

Mine won't touch the bloodworms, plankton or flakes... he loves the betta pellets and enjoys the frog bites too, but now it seems he thinks he's a corydora... ... after chasing the shrimp pellets down to the bottom (and sometimes catching them though without being soft yet he can't eat it and usually lets it drop)... him and my cories bottomfeed. (not sure how 'normal' that is either :? ).


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

My betta will only eat live worms.... I think he's only being a brat though


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If your betta won't eat different foods, quit feeding them for 3-4 days. They will eat when they get hungry enough. They will also develop a taste for other foods.


----------



## Soniacyc (Nov 17, 2005)

My old betta ate basically anything because the platys and guppies in the tank are faster and he doesnt get tot hte betta bites in time.
It passed away this yr though 
My new one is like seraph's. It hardly ever leaves the bottom and eats shrimp pellets and algae waferrs


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

thanks for the advice, i'll try it on him


----------

